# Redeye3323 has reached 1000 posts



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations Redeye3323 for reaching 1000 Posts!!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats Redeye!! I knew you would hit it today... you just happened to do it when I wasn't looking....:laugh: Great going!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

SABL said:


> Congrats Redeye!! I knew you would hit it today... you just happened to do it when I wasn't looking....:laugh: Great going!!


Thanks both of you.

I was on lower-900s this morning and a whole day of posting brought me above the 1K mark.

I managed to do 1K in a month, so hopefully 2K by March :laugh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Redeye!!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nicely done Redeye .. must have done it with a few sleepless nights, figre I know where you got your name from now :laugh:

:4-cheers:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Done_Fishin said:


> Nicely done Redeye .. must have done it with a few sleepless nights, figre I know where you got your name from now :laugh:
> 
> :4-cheers:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Not sleepless nights at all, just a lot of posting and going on it when I get home from College.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats on reaching the first big milestone!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Congrats on reaching the first big milestone!


thanks 

hopefully i can go for 2000 by march XP


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Redeye3323 said:


> thanks
> 
> hopefully i can go for 2000 by march XP


Are you really going to wait that long??...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the milestone!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done on the big '1K' Redeye, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Congratulations mate!!!*
Well done!!! :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

SABL said:


> Are you really going to wait that long??...:laugh::laugh:


:lol: I'm not sure yet  :lol:

Thanks all who posted congratulation, I hope this will be 1K of many :wave:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Redeye....you've been working really hard, aren't you?

congrats!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> Redeye....you've been working really hard, aren't you?
> 
> congrats!


Well, I do put in the effort but you gain from what you put in.

In my month on here, I have learned lots, from CPUs to PSUs... (PSUs were my worst subject but my mentor sorted that).

The only con is that I need a new set of fingers :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Redeye3323 said:


> ..........
> 
> The only con is that I need a new set of fingers :laugh:


Have a quick word with Dr Glas, he'll sort that out for you...










:grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

WereBo said:


> Have a quick word with Dr Glas, he'll sort that out for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: I'd better go Glas, he's better then the NHS :laugh:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats Redeye! your doing a great job, keep up the good work! :wave:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

RockmasteR said:


> Congrats Redeye! your doing a great job, keep up the good work! :wave:


Thanks mate 

Glad to part of the Games Team and I hope to continue as I have left off...


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks :wink:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Good job redeye now rest those fingers for the next 1K :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Lol, quite funny pic. Wonder where my fingers will be going, Med or prehaps somewhere else :grin:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats on the first 1000 post milestone!:smile:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nearly a quarter-way to my next one Jason :L

Thanks for all the replies though :wink:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks jcgriff2 for the reply (I don't mind about it being late) :wave:


----------

